# Can A Durango Tow A 26rs?



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay, another TOWING question for you mechanical experts out there. I have a 2004 Dodge Durango 4X4, V8, 4.7, 3.92 gears, with tow package rated to tow 7200 lbs. Some of you are towing a 25rs with this TV. The 26rs is actually lighter in gross weight, heavier in tongue weight (600 lbs), and 7 inches longer than a 25rs.

Can I safely pull a 26rs? What kind of weight distributing hitch,etc. would you recommend? And since the wheel base guide would indicate 22-23 feet optimum and the 26rs is 26.5 ft., am I crazy to consider it?

Be brutally honest, please. I don't want to buy too much trailer and be "white knuckling". I trust some of your opinions much more than I trust any RV or car dealer.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Swanie,

I'll let others chime in regards to the white knuckling! The only thing I can tell you is that an Outbacker that lives near me pulls a 28RSS with a Durango. Now I don't know if it performs the way he wants it to, however he didn't complain about the performance when he told me about it.

That being said, I commend you for getting input, before your purchase of a TT.

Good Luck and happy camping

Jason


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello,

I am pulling my my 2003 Outback 28 RL-S with my the same Durango that you have. I have an equalizer hitch, dual cam sway, and prodigy brakes. Although it doesn't pull as nice as my dads RAM 2500 V10, it does the job. We pulled our unit from Ohio to Minnesota without any problems, other than 20-30 MPH winds, which we pulled right thru. I would say you would be ok with the that unit.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Although I don't pull with a Durango a friend of mine does pull a 27 foot TT. You should be fine with a good well setup hitch system, the only thing you may be lacking is a little more motor on the hills. Good luck Kirk


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll be the one to disagree. I have the exact same Durango and according to the manual it will not pull our 25RSS. It was due to the 3.92 gears. If it had been a higher gear level, then yes it could of pulled it. Even our dealer told us no it would not be safe.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Go to the friendly local truck stop and scale you TV loaded as you would be ready for a trip.

Actually, I did this at the local landfill! They were very friendly, gave me my weight and waved me on. No charge!









If you like "charts and graphs", as I do. Check out this website.

http://www.rvtowingtips.com/

It has a weight calculator spreadsheet and a HP spreadsheet. You can calculate headwinds and tailwinds and estimate how much HP you will need to clear a certain grade with the loaded TT. It is very informative.

I am not going to tell you what you can or can not tow. My gut says it should not be an issue. However, I am a numbers guy and I like to see things in black and white.

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the web site link. I went there and played with the numbers. A 26rs is under the Durango limits but . . .it probably would be better to do even less with a 21rs or 23 rs. Have a good lead on a used 26 but would prefer a 23. We'll have to think about it -- it might be okay if we stay on flat land.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lets see, its not my money so..............Get a good deal on a 26 RS, be careful this summer and next spring replace the Durango









Good Luck.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh I agree...replace the Durango without even thinking about changing the trailer.










Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My .02 cents...

One thing to consider also is that with the 26 and Durangos short wheel base -- that any time that a 18 wheeler blows past you .. or a bus ... or a strong wind hits.. then it will become the proverbial "Tail wagging the dog"...

and once again -- its not if you can tow it -- heck a lawn mower wth the proper gear ratio can tow it -- its if you can stop it and control it in emergency situations....

Not trying to be a bummer but I think you need to relook the figures for your truck one more time and then get yourself a good 23RS --


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We tow a 21RS with a Durango, 2x2, and it does fine. However, it has a 5.9 litre V8. We towed into some hills in middle Tennessee lately and it did fine. The ONLY thing that bothers me towing with the Durango is it's short wheel base. As Ghosty says, you WILL get that suck in when an 18wheeler or big RV comes up behind you on interstate/freway travel. Guess it's not that would it? but would it SAFELY tow it. If your gonna stay on sideroads a lot, you'll be fine. Just be careful if you get in 60 mph open traffic. Key is to maintain control for you/your family and all considered.
Best of luck,
Mark


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Swanie said:


> Hey, thanks for the web site link. I went there and played with the numbers. A 26rs is under the Durango limits but . . .it probably would be better to do even less with a 21rs or 23 rs. Have a good lead on a used 26 but would prefer a 23. We'll have to think about it -- it might be okay if we stay on flat land.
> [snapback]33017[/snapback]​


Just thought I'd let you know that on rvtrader.com you can get a new '05 23RS for $14,750 through Lakeshore RV in case you want to get the 23RS.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Dear Sexy Mama,
I saw that same ad but when you go their web site, they list at $17,200. Should I see if they would honor the $14,750 price?

The used 26rs is still LESS. . . I like the suggestions here to upgrade the tow vehicle . . .could I be a female with TV envy??







My DH will enjoy reading this!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Do the numbers and make sure you are well within (with a respectable margin) the stated weight ratings for your vehicle. MANY rv's on the road are not within their weight ratings and they do just fine. However, if they ever get in an accident, the ambulance chasing lawyers will be lining up to help you and your insurance company part with your money. Once you run the numbers, give yourself a modest margin and see if the Durango stacks up.

I just went thru this drill and determined my old rig just didn't give me the safety margin I needed. I figured it was better to spend a few thousand now rather than get involved in a suit later and spend mega bucks defending myself.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Excellent point! I think I tend to err on the side of caution. Not looking to max anything out! I have really APPRECIATED all of your comments. Hopefully, we'll be outbackers very soon.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Swanie said:


> Dear Sexy Mama,
> I saw that same ad but when you go their web site, they list at $17,200.Â Should I see if they would honor the $14,750 price?
> 
> The used 26rs is still LESS. . .Â I like the suggestions here to upgrade the tow vehicle . . .could I be a female with TV envy??
> ...


Absolutely! Actually, I think they HAVE to honor it. For some reason I see them list the same floorplan at several different prices on different websites. One price on rvtrader.com, a different price on their website, a different price on Ebaymotors.com. It's kinda kooky.







Plus, it's been listed at that price on rvtrader.com now for at least two weeks, so they can't claim it was a mistake and they didn't know it was listed at such a low price.

But hey, check out that used 26RS too. If it's in good shape and has been well cared for, and your TV can safely tow it, then go for it and save yourself a few $$s.


----------

